# 2lbs of bubba kush on 1 light



## gtugg (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey i used this light rail to move my 1000 watt hood across an 8x4 hydrohut! I will defiantly have more than 2lbs and i did it with no co2 or really anything special, just Ph'd water and good FoxFarm soil. I have 2 can-fan 6" HV fans. One blowing air from the attic through the light and into the room. Then one that sucks from the top of the hut and blows into a carbon-scrubber. I have used no nutrients so i guess it would be organic? anyways thought i would let ya'll check it 
<a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/?action=view&current=pot007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/pot007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 26, 2008)

gtugg said:


> Hey i used this light rail to move my 1000 watt hood across an 8x4 hydrohut! I will defiantly have more than 2lbs and i did it with no co2 or really anything special, just Ph'd water and good FoxFarm soil. I have 2 can-fan 6" HV fans. One blowing air from the attic through the light and into the room. Then one that sucks from the top of the hut and blows into a carbon-scrubber. I have used no nutrients so i guess it would be organic? anyways thought i would let ya'll check it
> <a href="http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/?action=view&current=pot007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/gtugg/pot007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Great job! Looks wonderful!!! Bubba Kush... huh? Heard of it, but never been fortunate enough to have tried. How far along are you? And no nutrients, really? Awesome job!


Widow


----------



## dalmas70 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome effort!!! The rail sounds like the go?


----------



## panhead (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks damm good,light movers are on my to do list.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Apr 26, 2008)

Very NICE........GOOB JOB.....I love my light mover


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

really nice dude!! what size carbon scrubber do you have?


----------



## wonta (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey where did you get those black trays in the bottom of your unit from ant what are they called.


----------



## MajesticWhelk (Apr 27, 2008)

What is the cfm of the fans you are running and what do the temps usually stay at?



Also, how do you handle the runoff water from those pots?


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks really nice I want a light mover..


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 27, 2008)

looks really good. how did you get the 2 lb. figure? i'd be surprised to see you get 2 pounds.


----------



## capncash (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah looks more like 1lb


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 27, 2008)

I think he figures that since he has a 1000w light he'll get 1lb with it so with the light mover he's guessing he's going to double it???? I dunno doesn't look like 2lbs at all to me either=)


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 27, 2008)

It's a fucking lot though! your gonna roll some fat joints bro!


----------



## capncash (Apr 27, 2008)

light rail doesnt double what you would get on 1 1000watt. maybe 20% more tho


----------



## Florida Blooms (Apr 27, 2008)

Damn good job sir. Quantity over Quality - You sound like Walmart.


----------



## hd150cruisa (Apr 27, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## gtugg (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey sorry it took me so long. i estimated two lbs because on my last batch i got easy ounce and 1/2 per plant. That was with 8 plants and now i have 29 so i think i should get about 2lb's. Its really just an estimate ill let ya know how it turns out.
I water by hand with a pump that goes to a reservoir. In the bottom of the black trays is a hole that drains all the water into buckets. 
All i have done the whole time is used Ph'd water too so im pretty excited to see it do so well. And believe me those are some dense nugs on there.


----------



## gtugg (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, i have two Can-fan HO 6" fans. I don't remember the CFM's. One is dedicated to the light,( attic air through the light and out the side of the HUt) The other one sucks air into into a 70lb carbon scrubber in the attic. Fucker is heavy man! The temp stays at about 70 pretty regularly but the summer is approaching so we will see.... i have a huge air conditioner so i should be ok.


----------



## panhead (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet you come damm close to 2lbs,i pulled 3 lbs off 2400 watts & that wasnt using light movers,which i ordered 4 of today .


----------



## tech209 (Apr 28, 2008)

not bad not bad..........


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 28, 2008)

i love the light mover, i realy wanted to buy one from the hydro store. did you build it or buy it?


----------



## DarkStorm (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like your living the dream. Your system looks well thought out and clean. Looks JDM. ha


----------



## gtugg (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah my first system ever! thanks to Rollutup.com and all of you guys....


----------



## Ativas (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a great example of how, if you do the basics correctly, you will be rewarded for it. Congrats!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 29, 2008)

nice job man. Cheers!!!


----------



## gtugg (Apr 29, 2008)

because the 8x4 sunhut doesnt really support a light mover a lot had to be customized to hold the weight. That a really big hood too. I went to HomeDepot and got those screen replacement kit. (kind on your window at your house). I took the bars cut them down and filed them(so they didnt cut the hut) and placed them horizontally across the top of the hut. then i took an 8' x 2" of aluminum on top of those then sandwiched the cross beams with that and the lightrail. Worked out pretty good.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 29, 2008)

How much did that cost u?


----------



## gtugg (Apr 29, 2008)

The whole system cost me about $3000 after everything! Well i have two other hydrohuts i use as veg rooms.that was more money....here some pics of the veg rooms. they are two walk in closets. They each have 2 4' 4 light fixtures. And a 6" HO can-fan sucking air out and blowing it into the attic.


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 30, 2008)

What find of florescent tubes are those??

at first i wanted to say T'5 but know i think about it does not realy look like one.


----------



## longlivemtb (Apr 30, 2008)

Not to shabby. Nice job Gtugg, can't wait to find out out how much you pull of!


----------



## HazyEyes (Apr 30, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> I think he figures that since he has a 1000w light he'll get 1lb with it so with the light mover he's guessing he's going to double it???? I dunno doesn't look like 2lbs at all to me either=)


i dont know man i think he may get 2lbs those light movers let you get alot more bud.

i dont think u will go over 2lbs do.


----------



## kochab (Apr 30, 2008)

ha ha ha man your place looks like mine would if i hadn't ever gotten married. lol.
be easy and keep up the good work.


----------



## gtugg (May 1, 2008)

They are t-5 bulbs. There is 8 4' bulbs in each 4x4 hut....I found that just going to target and getting the plastic bins worked just ass well for the trays. In my sun hut think i can actually fit 41 plants in 8" pots.


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

I can see him easily pullen off 2 pounds...


----------



## steezyg (May 1, 2008)

how tall are they now? what day are you on? how tall when you started flower?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 1, 2008)

gtugg said:


> They are t-5 bulbs. There is 8 4' bulbs in each 4x4 hut....I found that just going to target and getting the plastic bins worked just ass well for the trays. In my sun hut think i can actually fit 41 plants in 8" pots.


Wait what?? T5 bulbs in what ?? not that HID..

i did not know u were using a T5 y did u say so, i my self am using a t5 

but in ur picture that a hps so what are u using the t5 for?


----------



## HATCH (May 2, 2008)

Great Job!!!

Love That Kush!!!!


----------



## nicoelement105 (May 2, 2008)

so have u got the harvest yet


----------



## MajesticWhelk (May 2, 2008)

nicoelement105 said:


> so have u got the harvest yet


Haha someone's impatient.


----------



## gtugg (May 4, 2008)

Trimming tonight. And tomorrow....I hate trimming. And i don't trust anyone to see my stuff so i end up doing it all by myself. I will let you guys know what i get.

I use t-5 bulbs in the 4x4 huts for vegetation. The big hut has a 1000HPS


----------



## smartbadguy (May 5, 2008)

that is sweeet


----------



## ghengiskhan (May 5, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Wait what?? T5 bulbs in what ?? not that HID..
> 
> i did not know u were using a T5 y did u say so, i my self am using a t5
> 
> but in ur picture that a hps so what are u using the t5 for?


He's using the T5 bulbs in his veg huts

The 1000watt on the rail is in his flowering room

anyways, good grow. What's the time between harvests since you got plant both veging and flowering?


----------



## UncleTBoe (May 5, 2008)

Thats whats up


----------



## fierybong (May 5, 2008)

What if instead of moving the lights you could put the plants on a turntable? Seems like it would be much easier especially for smaller farms.


----------



## regrets (May 5, 2008)

fantastic set up, everything is very clean and straight forward. Suprised you would choose not to use nutes though, it wouldn't be hard to atleast use a small amount of an easy two bottle system. Either way good job man.


----------



## gtugg (May 6, 2008)

Yeah im gonna get all advanced nutes on this next one. Just the flowering nutrients none of the veg stuff. I just really hate mixing all the chemicals. I got a bad back and bending over and picking up huge pails of water really kills me. Anyone got a good idea on how to help with that?

Oh i get a harvest every 60 days next one will be with 32. 

Does anyone think i would do better if i used bigger pots and less plants? just curious. I currently use 8" pots.


----------



## RandomJesus (May 6, 2008)

Mover is brilliant...must have


----------



## HippieMan (May 6, 2008)

you got 26 plants, thats 1.2 ounces per plant (real easy) for 2 pounds


----------



## HippieMan (May 6, 2008)

use better nutes and you can look at 2+ ounces per plant,

use CO2 and look at 4+ ounces per plant.


----------



## gtugg (May 6, 2008)

For real 4 ounces?! Oh im getting a tank then. Those dang controllers are so expensive though. Any good ways to do it cheaply? and i don't want the sugar yeast method.


----------



## 1freezy (May 6, 2008)

I like the sugar yeast method. I would also like to know others though. Plants look killer!


----------



## insanestang4life (May 6, 2008)

Why does the light rail make a difference?


----------



## regrets (May 6, 2008)

For the nutes get a 5+ gallon bucket and use a 1 or 2 gallon watering can or a hose to run to the room, so you don't have to lift 5+ gallons of water then get a water pump that you can leave running in the tank which will mix your nutes for you (put it on a timer if you want) then you will always have aged phed water ready and you just pull the end of the tube out of your water and water directly with that or use it to fill smaller watering cans. It's very simple, quick, and easy. As for the size of the plants It certainly looks like you are not utilizing your vertical space. It appears that you could grow another 6"-1' taller, so I personally think you could get more with some taller plants, I don't even think that you would have to reduce your numbers necessarily (maybe just a few less). Good luck on the next round, keep us posted.


----------



## 1freezy (May 6, 2008)

insanestang4life said:


> Why does the light rail make a difference?


Imagine having a plant with a light over it an another 2 to 3 feet away that gets maybe some reflective light. The one without is gonna suck but if you get a rail you can cover more space with less lights!


----------



## nicoelement105 (May 6, 2008)

so how mush weed u get off the harvest


----------



## gtugg (May 6, 2008)

ill weigh it friday once its all cured. I just trim them then hang them upside down on hangers in the hut. For 4 days then they seem good. Is this ok?


----------



## trapper (May 6, 2008)

wow how do the plants grow with out any nutes at all,they need nitrogen and stuff to survive,i tried 1 plant no nutes at all and it died.


----------



## 1freezy (May 11, 2008)

trapper said:


> wow how do the plants grow with out any nutes at all,they need nitrogen and stuff to survive,i tried 1 plant no nutes at all and it died.


Soils I buy have nutes. When I use Foxfarm or miracle grow and flower my clones right out of the cloner the nutes in the soil is enuff to give me 2oz a plant. I use tiger bloom now so it's even more. But there is nutes in soil thats how some people ruin there grows. They add more nutes to soil that allready has nutes. If mine took longer then 58 days from plant to pull I would need to add nutes also, infact maybe I do but why ruin a good thing!


----------



## 1freezy (May 11, 2008)

trapper said:


> wow how do the plants grow with out any nutes at all,they need nitrogen and stuff to survive,i tried 1 plant no nutes at all and it died.


Buy soil with nutes!

I flower from clone start to finish in 58 days and use miracle grow soil. Thats all and it has nutes in it. I get about 2oz a plant. I am going with tiger bloom a few weeks in this time. But many people add nutes to soil that allready has a good amount and that can create problems. I might even need a little but why ruin a good thing, If I vegged for 2 months and flowered for 2 1/2 I would need to add nutes for sure. But 2 or more oz a plant every 2 months again why ruin a good thing.


----------



## DarkStorm (May 11, 2008)

I'm just curious, why did you decide to go with soil and not hydro? Was it just the initial expense and time or some strategy?

Post Script: Your my hero.


----------



## gtugg (May 12, 2008)

Simplicity. Soil is eay, Hydro has more problems that can happen this is my first grow set-up i adopted it from a friend. Oh and by the ways guy i got no where near 2lb's I was decived by the leaves. We ended up just short of a pound. Of course we did turn the light off on day 54 and chop days 56 and 57. Could this have fucked it up for me.?


----------



## mcdandc (May 13, 2008)

It loks like at least 2lb..wet.


----------



## Dabu (May 29, 2008)

So you got 11 ounces off 29 plants? Damn... good yield but I only have 2 plants going into flower... and they haven't sexed yet. So I'm guessing 1 female on average? That would mean hopefully I can get 1/2 oz.


----------



## JTSBossMan (May 29, 2008)

Adding more plants under the same amount of light is bound to reduce yield on a per- plant basis(unless the plants are saturated with light!). None-the-less, great job and I love the mover. I'm thinking about getting one for my next run.


----------



## UnluckyCharm (May 29, 2008)

FoxFarm- good choice. At least, I've had good luck with their brand of products. I know a light mover would probably be a pretty cool toy, but honestly, they kinda scare me.


----------



## what uup (May 30, 2008)

How often were you moving the light back and forth? Were you there everyday to keep moving it and cover each of the plants equally?


----------



## 1freezy (May 31, 2008)

Dabu said:


> So you got 11 ounces off 29 plants? Damn... good yield but I only have 2 plants going into flower... and they haven't sexed yet. So I'm guessing 1 female on average? That would mean hopefully I can get 1/2 oz.


Not sure if I understand this but in no way is 11oz off 29 plants a good yield! I have seen horid grows get 1/2 oz per plant. That would leave almost a pound with 29 plants. Not trying to be a dick but thats does not sound exeptable. 

Please link me to this grow so I can see what the problem may be!


----------



## speedhabit (Jun 1, 2008)

C02, youll get twice the bud weight

If you get better nutes youll get twice the bud weight

If you get a light mover youll get twice the bud weight

How about not counting chickens till they hatch? Grow, experiment, and nothing will be able to improve more then 100% on a soil bucket with an HID light on it. Im not saying that all these techniqes are awesome but they are only a small% of what it takes to grow plants. Basics are the most important, Good soil, good light, good seed. 

Plus this dude can get 1/4 ounce per plant and hes still money money with that perpetual setup.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 1, 2008)

sure looks like he can hit two lbs to me all he needs to do is get a little over an oz per plant


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 2, 2008)

You should be able to pull a couple of elbows out of there no problem. Even if you only got a z off each plant that would still give a shit load! And that's way underestimating it.

I used to have a light mover on my 1K MH. They work great for keeping the light close to the plants without burning them. The vented hood you have is a great solution. 

I finally broke down and bought another 1K HPS. I can't believe the difference. It's like night and day! (sorry for the pun). My buds are as hard as a 16 year old boy on prom night! The MH and HPS lights work well together. I think they are becoming friends.

You're stoked dude!


----------



## Dabu (Jun 2, 2008)

1freezy said:


> Not sure if I understand this but in no way is 11oz off 29 plants a good yield! I have seen horid grows get 1/2 oz per plant. That would leave almost a pound with 29 plants. Not trying to be a dick but thats does not sound exeptable.
> 
> Please link me to this grow so I can see what the problem may be!


You're not being a dick, you're fine. That wasn't my grow. If I grow a couple plants but saturate them with a ton of light, I should be able to get at least an ounce per female, right?


----------



## Pidgeon (Jun 2, 2008)

Dabu said:


> You're not being a dick, you're fine. That wasn't my grow. If I grow a couple plants but saturate them with a ton of light, I should be able to get at least an ounce per female, right?


With good nutes and that 1k hid? You should get ATLEAST 1oz from those bitches. If only I had the money and the space that you do...man..


----------



## HATCH (Jun 2, 2008)

Say Bro, Hey What's UP????........Great Job!!!!!!.........Don't worry about how much you can Pull, Just Having The Best You Can Have!!!! With The Harvest You Get!!!!!...........You have done a Great Job & I'm sure It will Be Better Next Harvest!!!!!


----------



## Charred (Jun 3, 2008)

damn straight! well done. i just finished my first grow uner a 600W HPS with nly 4 plants but got 2oz per plant. makes me feel like i wasted some precious light... next grow i'm beefing up the op.
keep it crancking!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 3, 2008)

It is very difficult to dial in 1 gram a watt. but it can be done and IMO sog or scrog is the only way to get it.

Vertical Sog or rotational sog makes it easy though if you have incrediable plant numbers/.


----------



## gtugg (Jun 4, 2008)

Im on day 14 of the new batch there is 30 plants this time and they are a little shorter and i will not be trimming and pruning them this time. I think i voer trimmed last time and did not water them enoug hor pay enough attention to my PH balance. I am staying on top of it this time. I am also using Botanicare CNS17 Bloom nutrients. I moved the light a little closer but it burnt a couple of muy plants so i backed it off to about 12". 
the light is on a timer and it moves automatically when the light turns on. It holds for about 10 seconds at each end of the rail. I'll get some pictures up whenever i find my camera. Oh and I am adding two 1k HPS lights in the 4x4 hydrohuts and i moved my veg room into my walk-in closet.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 4, 2008)

never saw what your yeild was?


----------



## gtugg (Jun 5, 2008)

13.5 ounces......horrible in my opinion....I have added Botanicare CNS17nutes, Advanced nutrients Bud Blood, Big Bud, and i will use Overdrive at the end. I guess we will just see again.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 5, 2008)

I would sog that tent, fit like 50 plants with about a weeks veg.


----------



## FloppyForeskin (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah do that. Don't even veg the broads--just clone them and put them in flower and see if you get more bud weight going for kola only with smaller plants (Al b. fuct). My primary interest in light movers is the ability to get closer w/o burning. If you have a uniform canopy that isn't very deep, you can probably slam your girls with more lumens. Dense buds are more fun than firm titties. Oh and I'm not really qualified to give you advice, I'm just wrestling with a short ceiling in my hobby area so anything that lets you put the lights closer will help me a lot and I like to see other people tinker with their op for research and output.


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 24, 2008)

f-in sweetness bro


----------



## jordisgarden (Dec 24, 2008)

awsome job bro. thats the real deal


----------



## Mackaveli420 (Dec 24, 2008)

wow so thats what 7 grand worth of weed looks like lol

real nice man !


----------



## redirasta (Dec 24, 2008)

1freezy said:


> Not sure if I understand this but in no way is 11oz off 29 plants a good yield! I have seen horid grows get 1/2 oz per plant. That would leave almost a pound with 29 plants. Not trying to be a dick but thats does not sound exeptable.
> 
> Please link me to this grow so I can see what the problem may be!


 

I agree, I expect more from my plants I have pulled 1/2 oz off of a clone that was less than a foot tall. with that mover he should yeild more than that.


----------



## dindy (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry but where the hell can he make 7 grand off of 13 ounces...a pound of dank goes for no more than 2000 where im from in canada...maybe i need to move where you guys are wtf....thats like over 500 an ounce.....if you pay that you might as well be doing cocaine on a regular basis....cause thats crazy!!!.....nice grow by the way....makes me think different about getting as light mover tho.....doesnt seem like it did much for you at all!!!


----------



## BITCHIMME (Jan 30, 2009)

dam all that heat and light how do u cover from helicopters? i know i heard they need a search warrant first..but better safe than sorry


----------



## silentpartner (Jan 31, 2009)

dindy said:


> sorry but where the hell can he make 7 grand off of 13 ounces...a pound of dank goes for no more than 2000 where im from in canada...maybe i need to move where you guys are wtf....thats like over 500 an ounce.....if you pay that you might as well be doing cocaine on a regular basis....cause thats crazy!!!.....nice grow by the way....makes me think different about getting as light mover tho.....doesnt seem like it did much for you at all!!!


Try living stateside, and not along the west coast. Out by me a pound can run $4000-4800. Thats WHOLESALE. You lucky Canucks and your lax legal system!


----------



## jnuggs (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with silentpartner. That's cheap around here. $6k - $8k around here. But that's if we're talking about some quality dank. Nicely cured for some months.


----------



## budmonkey (Feb 13, 2009)

nice grow man , its coming on nice ​


----------



## budmonkey (Feb 13, 2009)

budmonkey said:


> nice grow man , its coming on nice ​


£200 on the oz where i come from ands its soaking wet . and shit buds with loads of trim leaf on the buds, fuck the dealers and grow for your own, 

fucking shit grass and fucking bunk hash lololol thats what were there selling my way lololol


----------



## phuque (Feb 13, 2009)

I know a place where its between 30-50 bucks a gram....for weed.


----------



## gtugg (Feb 15, 2009)

So in the end i ended up moving into an apt. finished my bloom got just short of 2lbs. and sold all my equipment  Just cant do it in the apartment. Maybe next year ill start up again.....boy i sure miss it though.


----------



## phuque (Feb 16, 2009)

how many plants on one light


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 20, 2009)

i just got some violator kush , white deisel, and g13xhaze. and i dont give mine nutes either. the guy at the hydro shop said i was full of it and i must be but i only use vermaculite, perlite, and pete and sfmagmom moss or whatever it is. mabey once , maybe and not more than once. i only gave my last plants miracle grow once its entire life. just water. this time i went out and bought some foxfarm tiger bloom and f.f. grow big. i figured why not. so last week was the first time i gave mine nutes.

heres what i did without any nutes. i used to a year ago use miracle grow soil, but i made my own mix this time around


----------



## fat sam (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah 2 lbs sounds a little high but props if you can pull it off


----------



## jordisgarden (Feb 25, 2009)

i have 52 plants now and i have a 3 by 3 space, and another 3 by 4 place to put em. am i screwed with 52 plants . i dont know what im gonna do. i still have another 10 white ice, cant wait on those, but also another 10 skunkxhaze seeds that id give away if i knew how


----------



## cheifin561 (Feb 25, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> i have 52 plants now and i have a 3 by 3 space, and another 3 by 4 place to put em. am i screwed with 52 plants . i dont know what im gonna do. i still have another 10 white ice, cant wait on those, but also another 10 skunkxhaze seeds that id give away if i knew how


 
how big of a light do u got? and wat kind of light is it?


----------



## Flagg (Feb 25, 2009)

phuque said:


> I know a place where its between 30-50 bucks a gram....for weed.



I live in Korea and bud is VERY rare. I came across some a couple years ago at about $80 a gram. My friends and I all chipped in and got a half ounce for just over $1100!!! Sounds like a waste of money, but it was a nice treat. I wouldn't pay that often, but once every couple of years is worth it if there are no other options.


----------



## Big P (Feb 25, 2009)

i dont think u want to use so many plants. i used to have 2 600watt lights in a 5'x5'x8' closet and would put only 6 plants under it and yield 2 lbs


----------



## UnderPhire (Feb 25, 2009)

nice grow, wish i had a rail system


----------



## cheifin561 (Feb 27, 2009)

UnderPhire said:


> nice grow, wish i had a rail system


ha thats crazy,for a half O, $220 is the MAXIMUM you are getting NO MATTER how good the weed is.


----------



## jdub559 (Aug 20, 2011)

light is way to far from plants, caused stretching and nodes to be far apart


----------

